# X-Box Live



## Rusty2 (Aug 19, 2008)

Can you use X-Box live in Dubai? Playing on-line with mates in UK?


----------



## kimuyquerubin (Oct 8, 2008)

Assistance by phone seven days a week.
1-800-4MY-XBOX 

International (direct dial to U.S.): 425-635-7180 

Hearing Impaired (TDD device): 1-86... or 425... 

Hours of operation (every day):
9:00 A.M. to 1:00 A.M. Eastern Time
6:00 A.M. to 10:00 P.M. Pacific Time


----------



## Rusty2 (Aug 19, 2008)

kimuyquerubin said:


> Assistance by phone seven days a week.
> 1-800-4MY-XBOX
> 
> International (direct dial to U.S.): 425-635-7180
> ...


Huh??? Is that a yes or a no??


----------



## kimuyquerubin (Oct 8, 2008)

*re*



Rusty2 said:


> Huh??? Is that a yes or a no??


ask for xbox live assistance with the numbers I have posted


----------



## bubble_boy (May 28, 2008)

Yes you can iirc. PS3 has no problem, so i don't see why you would have a problem with xbox live. In fact, I am sure my one friend plays online.


----------



## cphoenix (Sep 23, 2008)

I used to play CoD4 all day long for about a month! 

Even though you can play, the connection, even to the U.K., is very slow. Because of that, you'll be put at a real disadvantage. But that didn't stop _me_ from accumulating 15 days of game play time on XBox live!


----------



## mazdaRX8 (Jul 13, 2008)

yeah, i play COD4 and halo3 online all the time right now. my connection ain't bad and lags a handful of times, else I can keep up with the big boys.


----------



## badmelvin (Oct 11, 2008)

*xbox*

did you get your XBox to work? There is a TV service I want to try that is suppose to be XBox compatible so I am thinking of haming mine shipped here. Also did you discover any region settings with your XBox? Mine is from the states so I am wondering if I buys Games in UAE if they will work...


----------



## mazdaRX8 (Jul 13, 2008)

Mine's form the states too. I play all NTSC games, you can buy em all here.

Make sure it says "NTSC" on top of the box, and not "PAL"


----------



## badmelvin (Oct 11, 2008)

mazdaRX8 said:


> Mine's form the states too. I play all NTSC games, you can buy em all here.
> 
> Make sure it says "NTSC" on top of the box, and not "PAL"


thats cool... and do you connect online without any problems? I started using a tv service that says it xbox compatible (see this post: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/dubai-expat-forum-expats-living-dubai/11129-english-tv-dubai.html )which would be a really good way to get it from the small screen (PC) to the tv. 

Do you find the games to cost more or about the same price? I have about 30, some played to death and I am sick off them! I want to trade them out for new stuff.


----------



## cphoenix (Sep 23, 2008)

Check if your streaming TV service will work in the UAE. Many providers of this type of service try to detect your location and restrict the service if you're outside their coverage area because of copyright issues. For example, you can't buy from iTunes Music Store from the UAE.


----------



## kered (Oct 12, 2008)

cphoenix said:


> Check if your streaming TV service will work in the UAE. Many providers of this type of service try to detect your location and restrict the service if you're outside their coverage area because of copyright issues. For example, you can't buy from iTunes Music Store from the UAE.


when you say you can't buys from the Itunes Music Store ... can you still be linked to another Itunes and buy stuff? i download a lot of podcasts - can someone advise me if i can still do that there? it's finance/science/current affairs podcasts - thanks!


----------

